# Pelvic Pain after mc



## Lynda09

I was just wondering what sort of pain is alright after mc as I've had an infection but have got some discomfort today it's not really painful more like ovulation or period pain it feels kind bruised is this ok has anyone else had this? My mc was 3 weeks ago and I was about 9-11 weeks it's a complete mc.

Thank u very much

Lynda

p.s no one replied to my earlier post so I started a new thread.


----------



## gilli663

hey hun,

I had m/c last year at about 6 + weeks, it was a complete m/c which i passed natrually, or thought i did...i bled for about 5 days and then it completley stopped on its own.

I had alot of really bad lower abdo pain for weeks after the m/c and kept going back to the doctor, who thought it might have been an infection so i ended up having 2 courses of antibiotics..

Even after that i was still havin a alot of pain and it wasnt until my period came weeks later that i passed whatever was left from the m/c :(

After that happend the pain subsided, so the reason for my pain must have been that my body hadnt totally cleared itself out ...


----------



## Lynda09

Thanks for your reply I've had an internal examination and they said my cervix was closed so the miscarriage was complete.


----------



## gilli663

Lynda09 said:


> Thanks for your reply I've had an internal examination and they said my cervix was closed so the miscarriage was complete.

Well at least they know your body has passed everything, its another ting to rule out ..
It may just be your body recovering from the trauma, thats what they said to me although it was an early miscarridge its still alot for your body to go through and recover from ... 
Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Blondie007

I am sorry, but I have not experienced this. I am just waiting for my miscarriage now. I didnt want to read your message and ignore it. Hope you start to feel better really soon xxx


----------



## Lynda09

Ah thank you for your kind words it's much needed at the mo I think you could be right it could be my body recovering.


----------



## bumpyboo

Ive got this at the minute too, its like an achy, heavy feeling. And sharp pains coming and going. Hope ur feeling better soon hun xx


----------



## blackjewel

Hello ladies.. i need opinions or advice.. i just had a miscarriage last feb. 1 this year,i was at 5 weeks when it happened..the last time i talked to the ob,she said my hcg level went down already and also said that im not going to need d&c..now its been a week after m/c,and tonight i am feeling a pain in my lower right pelvic... is that normal?? Any word of advice will be a big help to me right now.. thank you all in advance....


----------

